# Compaq presario V3000 problem



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (May 22, 2007)

I own Compaq presario V3000 . I want to format it through winXP CD. but when ever I boot from bootable XP after loading initial files/drivers it display 3 message:
1)        To install XP press Enter
2)        To repair press R
3)         To quit press F3
  But when I press Enter for installation it show following message:

There is no hard disk drives detected


Why it is so ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

That's Because may be u are using a SATA/RAID controller for Which Windows XP doesnt come bundle with Driver's...

To Me, there are 2 way's

For the 1st one you can download the Drivers from here, *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwa...535-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=1817059&os=228

then put them on a floppy drive

Boot from Installation CD, Put the Floppy in the drive, and Press F6 when Windows Installation ask for a Third Party Hardware driver,

*www.addonics.com/support/faqs/images/sataboot_f6.gif

Now select the driver for ur device !!!!

Now the second Method and i think u may not have Floppy in that NoteBook  so, here is the option for u, Download the driver, Get ur self WinRAR and then use it to Extract or UnPack Driver in .inf type files, now Download N-Lite to Integrate the Driver in to ur Installation Disk, in that way u will not need a floppy drive !!!

Link = Guide how to use n-lite *www.nliteos.com/guide/ Note, Follow the Part which says how to Integrate Drivers, 

P.S. Windows XP comes with Intel SATA controller driver bundled, u shouldnt have faced the issue in 1st place, wonder why u are facing it... From Where did u get the Windows Installation CD ??


----------



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (May 22, 2007)

Thanks I think It will work. I will reply you soon


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

Kaushal Hiwarkar said:
			
		

> Thanks



WelCome 



			
				Kaushal Hiwarkar said:
			
		

> I think It will work.



just to ask, does ur Lappy comes with Floppy Driver ??


----------



## Kaushal Hiwarkar (May 22, 2007)

No I will use nlite


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2007)

OK.. !! Good Luck with it,


----------



## ramadevi1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, 
I have purchased Compaq Presario V3000 with model no is v3133au ,AMD Turon with Nvedia graphcs card. I used it only for year after that laptop was dead and now no waranty for this. Can I change the mother board with Intel processor and Intel Graphics chipset.
Please let me know if the laptop model supports the intel boards.
Many Thanks,
Rama devi.
Chennai, India


----------

